# Gay in Spain



## kevr (Feb 25, 2012)

My partner and I are thinking about moving to Spain. He (Pedro) is originally from Spain so he is anxious for the change. I'm open to the possibilities.

Most important to me is to live somewhere where being "gay" is a non-issue. Both are in our early 50's, both professionals (Doctor/Real Estate). Pedro speaks fluent Spanish, I'll have to work on my skills. I guess we are just looking for a more laid back life style. Maybe we'll work, maybe we won't. Need to have enough activities nearby to keep us busy. 

Any thoughts on a location? If we buy we probably won't spend more than $500,000 US on a home. I'm not opposed to renting, at least until we are sure of the city we most would like to live. Pedro is hot on Valencia? I prefer a little farther south, say Granada.

Any thoughts and suggestions?

Kevin


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Hi Kevin.
Well I know that you will be welcome in Xativa (Valencia region) as we often visit a gay run bar there & Lee the owner never seems to have any problems (quite the opposite) in his bar, or area.

BTW we are straight.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

I went to Granada last year, well it was O.K. but I won't be going back.

The Spanish seem extremely tolerant of all people, so being Gay shouldn't be an issue.

H


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Not an issue. We are two 'mature' gay females living in a small community.
Noone is interested in our sexuality and when you think about it why should they be


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

You are unlikely to get problems in Spain. I have lived in a very gay City (when I say very gay i mean with a large gay scene and big gay population) but now I live in the campo and I think I am definately the only gay in the village. Myself and my Spanish partner never have problems anywhere we go… we have been to Granada and walked the streets hand in hand at night, no issues, and we have done the same in many parts of Spain. 

Granada doesnt have much in teh way of "gay scene", Valencia has much more… but I guess that depends if you want scene or not! I used to frequent the Benidorm gay bars a lot in my younger days but now I never step foot in a gay bar, I mix with those straight folk and much prefer it.. but then again I am quite straight friendly and don't have any prejudice towards them  jaja


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I've met and seen loadsa gay folk wherever I've lived in Spain - its not a problem from what I've seen!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## Grimace (Mar 30, 2010)

Most Spaniards have a very live and let live attitude in general. There just aren't the extreme points of view with regards to homosexuality that you find can in the United States ranging from the very open and accepting in places like San Francisco or New York City to the extremely closed that I imagine runs rampant in the Bible Belt. You'll be absolutely fine almost anywhere in Spain, especially in coastal areas.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I've never observed any homophobia here. Spain was one of the first countries to legalise same-sex marriage (2005). The present government, though some of them aren't happy with it, have promised not to repeal the law.


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm a steam train enthusiast....do I need counseling? Get a life and grab it with both hands...time is not on your side...you are what you are...enjoy!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

country boy said:


> I'm a steam train enthusiast....do I need counseling? Get a life and grab it with both hands...time is not on your side...you are what you are...enjoy!


The difference possibly being the amount of steam train enthusiasts that have been beaten up, insulted and demeaned for being "what they are"...


----------



## Solwriter (Jan 10, 2012)

country boy said:


> I'm a steam train enthusiast....do I need counseling?


Possibly 
(and I say that because I'm married to one ).


----------



## Classified (May 9, 2010)

kevr said:


> My partner and I are thinking about moving to Spain. He (Pedro) is originally from Spain so he is anxious for the change. I'm open to the possibilities.
> 
> Most important to me is to live somewhere where being "gay" is a non-issue. Both are in our early 50's, both professionals (Doctor/Real Estate). Pedro speaks fluent Spanish, I'll have to work on my skills. I guess we are just looking for a more laid back life style. Maybe we'll work, maybe we won't. Need to have enough activities nearby to keep us busy.
> 
> ...


Hi,

Everyone seems to be coming out on here, myself and my partner got married near to Antequera in the town hall, then we had a blessing on the park where i live, all the straights organised the day for us, it was wonderful, its very gay friendly in both the village and the city of Antequera. We prefer inland Spain.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

country boy said:


> I'm a steam train enthusiast....do I need counseling? Get a life and grab it with both hands...time is not on your side...you are what you are...enjoy!


Ian Allen??


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I like steam trains as well.

As well as CountryBoy and as well as being gay, I mean...


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> I like steam trains as well.
> 
> As well as CountryBoy and as well as being gay, I mean...


'ere's a treat for you then....from the old country...no charge!!
( Me and 6 others started this).

http://www.swanagerailway.co.uk/news.htm


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

country boy said:


> 'ere's a treat for you then....from the old country...no charge!!
> ( Me and 6 others started this).
> 
> Swanage Railway News Gallery





SWANAGE!!!***!!! What do you know about Swanage......I need to know more

That's not the old Wareham -Corfe Castle line, by any chance????


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> SWANAGE!!!***!!! What do you know about Swanage......I need to know more
> 
> That's not the old Wareham -Corfe Castle line, by any chance????


Si !!!!!

I was Dupty Mayor for a couple of years...lived there for 35 years !


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

country boy said:


> Si !!!!!
> 
> I was Dupty Mayor for a couple of years...lived there for 35 years !



I have family in Swanage....I'm a Dorset girl. Family in Weymouth, Shaftesbury, Dorchester, Wimborne, Blandford....

When I was young (a long time ago) we used to go on that railway when it was a working line. We'd go to Corfe, visit the castle, have lunch at the pub -I think it was called The Banks Arms?- then go on to Swanage for an afternoon on the beach.

My ex-husband bought a house in Swanage, near the cliffs, by the Durlston Globe...you probably know it, a big white house with its own path to the beach.. They converted it into two 'semis' sold up and went back to London, then bought a flat in Swanage for weekend and holiday use.

That area has changed so much in the last forty to fifty years....


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

:focus: To the OP
To get back to the subject however...what I meant was you can be anything you want, anywhere you want, it's all in the mind. Why would anyone care whether you were gay in Spain? If you are the sort of person however who makes a point of kissing your partner in public or wearing outlandish clothes then you can expect "attention" regardless of where you live. It's a bit like these women who insist on breast feeding babies in public places and demand the right so to do...why??. It's quite natural, just don't make a big thing of it. If you are a normal, quiet, law abiding citizen nobody will care what your predilections are in private...just live life fully and enjoy, it's all yours for the taking .


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

We have a few gay friends who don't have any problems. They live in the next town, Alcaudete, but there are some around here who live in quite small villages, also with no problems. Just be yourselves, don't impinge on the lives of others and they won't bother you. You will find a certain number of locals who will welcome you because you are 'different' and a certain number who will shun you because you are 'different'!

$500,000? are you looking for a mansion or something like a private estate. We have a five bedroomed house on five levels including an attic suitable for a roof terrace or three more bedrooms and another bathroom which cost us €85,000 four years ago (probably about €50,000 now) so you don't need to worry about spending that much. Of course, it will all depend on where you choose to fetch up. We are inland where everything is much less expensive.


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

As these guys have qualifications in life allowing them to decide to work or not, and one at least speaks Spanish and is a national, and his partner willing to learn, they are so lucky, because they may be able to do a little work if they choose to, and lots of activities to keep them fit if they don't want to, Plus they have a very good budget to buy a house, but my advise would be to rent somewhere, and look where they would like to live, there are plenty of properties on the market for bargain prices. Plus having lived in America and being used to paying for private health and taxes etc, care till they are pensioners, living here won't make a difference.
Costa's are a good area to live if you like the sea, and depending on which beautiful Costa you live the landscape can vary from flatter and arid to green and mountainous, a little tip though, some of the busier holiday resorts can be a bit of a pain in peak season when you want to actually live there, and be able to park you car sometimes. I love where we live in Javea, we live a little bit inland in the town, away from where it gets busy in holiday season, which is the Valencia region. 
Although I am a happily married woman to a man for over 40yrs, we have people we know throughout our lives who are gay, no probs!, enjoy life guys and galls.
I am a Chocoholic- is that a problem?, er well! yes, I have raised cholesterol, but I do like chocolate.


----------



## NotinUse (Oct 3, 2009)

Just spend a couple of weeks in Benidorm and you will wonder why you ever asked.

As for buying a property you should rent that 500,000 will get you a property worth 1,000,000 when you have found the right location.

It's a buyers market so don't rush into it, your main concern should be dodging property sharks not your sexuality.


----------



## David in Xativa (Sep 21, 2018)

what is the bar called?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

David in Xativa said:


> what is the bar called?


Do you realise you are replying to a post that is more than seven years old?


----------

